# Do you intend to learn something new in 2013?



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.

I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.

Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You mean to say your beautiful bears are knitted flat?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> You mean to say your beautiful bears are knitted flat?


Yes, even if I do achieve knitting on the round, they will be continued to be knitted flat lol! I aint that clever!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes i intend to learn lots of new things in 2013.One of the things i love about knitting is i am always learning. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Goodness! I love not having to do seams in my toys. I even did a Craftsy course (Susan Anderson's wee ones - seamless toys). Now I even pick up the stitches for the arms and legs (and yes, ears too). No more joins.



Gypsycream said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > You mean to say your beautiful bears are knitted flat?
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


I'd help with the round-knitting (if you would need any help, that is).

And as for the question - I probably will learn something new, but I don't know it yet... if I did I probably would try it now, haha.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not sure its counted as learning something new but I am determined to work through the 365 knitting stitches calender next year. There are lots of stitches there that I haven't attempted before so I guess you could say they will be new to me .


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Me tooo..I'm going to learn how to work with DPN needles...I want to make lots of animals..and to finish a hat..I can't wait...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Good point Sweetsue, but I try to write my patterns so that everyone can achieve a nice bear or whatever. Not everyone can knit of the round or pick up stitches 

Thank you for the offer of help Handyfamily, I'll be needing it no doubt!

Lynx that calender is lovely isn't it, I'm sure someone on here is working their way through it this year.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Rita Ann said:


> Me tooo..I'm going to learn how to work with DPN needles...I want to make lots of animals..and to finish a hat..I can't wait...


Oh great, we can learn together


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Gypsycream, I am always learning new things on this forum so no doubt I will be learning something new in 2013 - must conquer my fear of circular needles: must learn how to make shawls; must also learn how to write patterns - the list is endless.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would like to learn how to knit with DPN needles and do cable stitches too.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Circular needles are another of my phobias Margaret.

Yay another dpn learning Knnitter153!! We can all learn together


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh Oh Oh please include me in the conquer quest of dpn knitting. I have the goal of Jan 8 - Jan 15 of not leaving the house and knitting and knitting and knitting because I have dropped enough hints about gypsycream bear pattern for Christmas.....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

YoK2tog said:


> Oh Oh Oh please include me in the conquer quest of dpn knitting. I have the goal of Jan 8 - Jan 15 of not leaving the house and knitting and knitting and knitting because I have dropped enough hints about gypsycream bear pattern for Christmas.....


My patterns are knitted flat angel, I hope you get one in your Christmas stocking


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

Im gonna try socks


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, I am always learning something new. Of course, I learn a lot from KP and YouTube is my FRIEND! Lol!!! I did make a hat using DPNs and just got in there and did it. It was awkward at first and became easier. I am a fairly new knitter so I am gleaning info and new techniques all the time. I like the challenge. I love using circulars. You don't lose your stitches as easy. I am there with the rest of you wanting to try something new. I am sure I will try something new in 2013. ;0)


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

oh indeed I am goinng to make a bear...and something with a pattern in it...i just started knitting in april or may and i have done hats ,scarves, fingerless gloves and a couple baby sweaters but they have all been just knit and purl no pattern..so this year i want to learn to do a cable stitch...


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like to learn how to crochet. I can only do the very basics. I would love to be able to make something that I can be proud of, so perhaps in 2013 I may learn.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Pontygirl said:


> I would like to learn how to crochet. I can only do the very basics. I would love to be able to make something that I can be proud of, so perhaps in 2013 I may learn.


Ditto...I know nothing about crochet...but always wanted to learn...my friends tell me how much easier it is than knitting...let's hope we all make our 2013 plans...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I might try entrelac, just to conquer it....or I might just try to improve all round, because though I can do a lot of stitches, they end up less than perfect.

I really just can't achieve evenness, which makes work look so professional. So that will be my resolution for 2013, and thanks for bringing up the topic and making me think about it!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I would like to learn to knit socks and to knit cables. I've already done dpn and circulars. DPNs are a challenge but since I am a new knitter(less than a year) I am pretty adaptable and not set in my ways yet.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am going to learn to cable.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

If I have a project for the new year it will not be craft related. I would like to learn Mandrin, because I think my granddaughter, Yi Yi should be able to converse in her native tongue. She starts kindy next year, so they may have some tuition at school. It is a difficult language to learn though. My friend is learning it so she can talk to her daughter-in-laws parents. They do not speak English and the granddaughter, aged 2 1/2 in fluent in both English and Mandrin.


----------



## mpetros (Dec 9, 2012)

I am going to get an _*Entrelac*_ project accomplished in 2013. I have several great patterns waiting for me. I have to get this tackled. I love the way the pattern develops and I know it is easier that it looks.

I have watched Eunny Jang's instructional video several times and have read several very well-written instructions. Now it's up to me to complete the 5 projects I have on needles right now and get on with the new challenge. BTW, this has been an ongoing resolution of mine since 2009. :shock:

Eunny's YouTube video on the basics of Entrelac - you're gonna love it - just please don't tell me that you got your project done before me.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I am determined to do something in crochet entrelac. Along those lines, I need to learn patience in changing colors. That will be the main thing for me.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

My resolution for the new year is to learn to knit and purl using the continental method and finish at least one small project before I make a decision.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

YES! and not only in knitting. At my age learning new things is what keeps my brain awake.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

I would love to really get a handle on LACE! 2 years ago I took on socks and now I'm addicted to them....last I decided to try Continental style and basically that's all I use. But lace have me all thumbs. The charts....the holes....the directions....all have me overwhelmed. Any advice on a favorite site or book would be appreciated.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

i would love to learn how to crochet, my gram used to do it


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> If I have a project for the new year it will not be craft related. I would like to learn Mandrin, because I think my granddaughter, Yi Yi should be able to converse in her native tongue. She starts kindy next year, so they may have some tuition at school. It is a difficult language to learn though. My friend is learning it so she can talk to her daughter-in-laws parents. They do not speak English and the granddaughter, aged 2 1/2 in fluent in both English and Mandrin.


There are a few classes around here for Mandarin in our elementary schools. We have two casinos nearby with a sizeable number of Asian workers. My daughter attempted to take a calss in basic Japanese in college, but with there being 3 different alphabets, she couldn't swing it. Best of luck to all with learning the language and customs(I once made a baby hat in blue for a Chinese family but learned that blue is not a favored color. Kind of like white being a funeral color for them.)

Karen N.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

2013, possibly a sweater with set in sleeves. I have the 2012 cardigan I wanted to make about half way done but have decided I hate it, so it's just waiting to be frogged and turned into hats. Poof!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i can crochet I want to knit and knit well


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> i can crochet I want to knit and knit well


Yup! you can certainly crochet, lovely work. I'm sure you will be able to reach the same high standard in knitting too.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you i intend to try


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I want to learn to do two at a time toe up socks. Our lys is having classes next year and I plan to go.


----------



## Glitz (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to learn to knit socks, learn how to do entrelac and learn to read a chart. That should keep me occupied for the year


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well for those who want to try something new mext year look up the workshops available through KP on http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html 
There is a basic lace one (whwich I think is running now) and an advanced will follow. I am doing magic loop on January 3, then using htis is do toe up soks fromt he 21st. And then at a later date I will doing the fish hat. This pattern is on dpns but I am going to help people convert it to magic loop (though they can do dpns if they prefer).
And these are not the only one- see the above link, and this might inspire you.. Looking at 5mmdpns top dpwn sock workshop has a lot on using dpns as well. This is a closed workshop, meaning that you can follow it but can not post in it sp ypou can't ask questions. But it is almost certain that your question will have been asked and answered.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe dpns for me also . I have tried so many times but I think it is more that I do not enjoy it as much as two needles . It also slows me down big time .
I will keep on trying .also crochet . Although I can do it , I find that I can't actually follow a pattern without my eyeballs falling out . Very heavy going lol


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Magic Loop, definitely!


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

i am going to learn that the pattern i have chosen is correct,and i dont need to change it .


----------



## I am the Nan (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm going to knit a sweatter that will FIT. and make myself do the gauge test before getting starting on any project ever again. that's my biggest downfall, being too anxious to get right in there. Also, to finish up some of the projects I have already started and set aside.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


I've asked Santa for a little magic knitting loom...I quite fancy having a try at that, and I plan to learn some different cast-ons...and use them like the long tail, and German Twist...I already use circulars and dpns to knit in the round for things like hats...so also looking forward to expanding my use of these.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I plan to get better at Continental knitting. I took a class two or three weeks ago. I want to learn to do two toe up socks at a time. I also want to learn to play the ukulele.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to learn lots of new knitting and crocheting techniques. I esp. want to learn the magic loop and I want to knit a sweater from the top down - two major goals. I want to master tunisian crochet patterns. 

Otherwise, I want to learn something new everyday in something to keep my aging mind going, and I want to read the Bible through. Hope I can stay on task.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

This is soooooooo funny because I have just learned to knit in the round and my inspiration was gypsys bears, I wanted to knit 1 but had to learn how to knit on circular needles and the magic loop method first, or thought I did lol. That will teach me to investigate the patterns first and not assume things rofl. I am still going to knit 1 and have enjoyed knitting with circular needles lol lol


Gypsycream said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > You mean to say your beautiful bears are knitted flat?
> ...


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

I plan top learn the continental style of knitting in hopes of speeding up my knitting.


----------



## Steph Mitchell (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a great idea, you have motivated me to decide what I am going to do in 2013. I am going to learn how to 'knit from below', and to knit intarsia. Intarsia is making patterns with colours without taking the wool across the back like you do for fairisle. I have done different colour borders on blankets but I want to try more complicated patterns.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

I would like to try a lace piece...My daughter is getting married in August...we just ordered her dress last Saturday !!!...and I would love to give her a shawl...!!!???


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I would like to become more proficient at crochet and learn to do Tunisian crochet. Socks on two needles is also one of the techniques I would like to try. If I master all of those before the end of the year, entrelac and mosaic knitting are waiting to be explored. 

It is good to know that there is such a wealth of experience and expertise readily available on KP. I now feel I can try something new knowing that any support I need is there at the touch of a few buttons!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

A bit of a cheat really as I have already started to learn crochet, but only had 2 lessons, so I aim to conquer crochet in 2013. Does that count!!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I also want to learn knitting in the round using dpns. I want to learn how to knit socks. This year my accomplishment in knitting was learning how to properly do short rows.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

I am also going to try the Portugese or Peruvian style ...


----------



## akkath (Nov 15, 2011)

I used to knit, but not for decades, so I'm relearning the little I knew before, and now, I want to learn everything I can, because I'm enjoying knitting so much. I've used DPN's and circulars, and both are great. It's good to know how to use both, but if I have the right size circular, for the project, that's what I prefer. They're easier on your arms and hands...less movement needed, and they make seamless items fast and easy.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope to knit everything that I have set my sights on and thus get rid of some of my stash!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

I want to make a sweater that fits! I have made several sweaters, but I am not always satisfied with the fit. I have enrolled in a Craftsy on=line course that promises to teach me to do this. Also want to continue knitting socks and mittens and beaded jewelry. The list goes on and on. Happy Christmas and holidays to all!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow Gypsycream (and a number of other names that I recognize), I thought you could probably do it all - your work is so awesome.
I have loved dpn for years but recently got hooked on circulars. I started a mobius cowl a few days ago and should finish in another day, if I have time to knit. I'm not looking for anything new...yet.
One thing I have decided to do is frog the fisherman wool sweater I started for my husband a few years ago. I'm going to have him help pick a different pattern, and this time (hopefully) finish it.


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Magic Loop and Entralac are my goals for 2013. Also, another new yarn - working with lhama right now. Love it!


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I am trying to design a reversible cabled afghan pattern and it is going to take me into 2013 to learn how to get it right.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

This forum has given me the courage to try many new knitting techniques such as DPN's and magic loop. I have so many items on my "yet to do" list. In 2013 I'm hoping to tackle two at a time socks. If I can get the sock thing down, I want to knit 5 Christmas stockings for my grandkids. Also on my list is the 365 Stitches a Year Perpetual Calendar. Will probably take me the rest of my life to get through it.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I intend to RETIRE in 2013!!!!!!!!!!!WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm determined to conquer brioche and double knitting!


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to do socks, I've always been a bit intimidated by them


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Lynx said:


> I'm not sure its counted as learning something new but I am determined to work through the 365 knitting stitches calender next year. There are lots of stitches there that I haven't attempted before so I guess you could say they will be new to me .


I received one of those recently. I started on the first available day after it arrived. I made a scarf using one of the slip rib stitches. Then, curiosity overtook me and I skipped around the calendar. I have no patience to wait until June to work on something interesting. I sure hope you have better luck sticking with each day's pattern as it comes up than did I.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going to learn how to knit socks. I just learned how to cochet socks. Almost done with my first sock, but I must learn how to knit them. And add to my list dpn and also the bears. I am sure my list will continue to grow.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I have joined the basic lace tutorial on this sight and hope to learn hope to learn how to make beautiful lace shawls


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I do hope to learn some new techniques this year. I want to learn entrelac, and Fair Isle knitting for starters.


----------



## owlet2012 (Oct 19, 2012)

I would like to learn how to knit socks in 2013,but i'm not sure how to use 4 needles.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Not only do I want to improve my knitting skills I want to, do more art quilt work, improve my polymer clay skills so I can make awesome buttons and shawl pins.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

This year I learned to knit in the round on circ's, to read and make charts and to do lace, next year I want to learn dpn's and to do socks and gloves, wish me luck I'm scared, I'm also going to try cables again.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, I am going to learn the Magic Loop method. I would like to learn to make socks.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

I would like to learn two socks at a time on magic loop. Have only done one at a time so far. Cables, they scare me but I will get over that.Actually almost everything that I have knitted in the last year has had new never before seen stuff in them and I am sure that will continue in 2013


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I am constantly learning even tho I think I know it all. LOL I just learned the Joining of another yarn with the Magic Knot. It is great! ! ! !


----------



## littlenicki (Nov 9, 2012)

Snap!! I would like to learn knitting on Dpns and circular needles so I can do socks and hats etc, I have bought some in preperation so just need to find the time now xx


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Entrelac and socks!


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to also get better at using dpns. I also am going to get into weaving.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I want to learn how to knit with lace yarn. haha. I'm having no end of problems with it and can't believe it's so hard to knit with. I think I must be doing something wrong to keep struggling with it. Any suggestions anyone?
Fiona


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I have admired a lace tunic pattern I found in a 2008 Interweave Knits issue. I have been afraid to try it. I will make that my 2013 project. I have had the yarn, just not the confidence. I will definitely use a lifeline, which will be new for me too. Lace work, lifeline and provisional cast on - all new to me!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow!! I can't believe so many of us want to master DP needles. They just seem to be so tricky. Hopefully, we will master this.
I want some fingerless mittens done with DP.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I hope to knit everything that I have set my sights on and thus get rid of some of my stash!! :lol: :lol:


Oh yes, that's a new thing for me, to actually get in to using some of my stash. Some of it dates back to the 1980's so I need to find some new patterns to start using it. lol


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I used dpn's to do a long polo neck on a sweater, and found it ok. But I would also like to leardn to make socks, learn to crochet, do entrelacs, fairisle knitting etc the list of things I don't know is quite immense. lol


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I am going to persevere and learn to crochet.


----------



## jdaydreams (Dec 6, 2012)

Add me to the long list of DPNs. I tried circular needles for the first time last month and love them. In fact I should be developing lots of new knitting skills as I normally crochet


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I intend to learn something new in 2013. This year I learned to be creative with my knitting and crocheting. Next year I intend to improve on my skills. Also, I plan to learn to speak Spanish and math--I'm terrible at it. I hate those questions about water coming in the pool and going out at the same time, and how long it takes to empty. Who cares? Well, I do, actually. I want to know how to use the formula to get the answers to those and other questions that baffle me when they throw in the the formulas. 

I want to learn to make a table. Just love doing things with my hands and I want to make those little accent tables. I met a woman who had several around her house with antique cups and saucers on each one. Very lovely accent.

So I plan to be busy. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


Knowing me I will find something new to learn in the new year. It may be a bit hard to find something new in skill or technique but I am sure there are still things out there. I was in my sewing room last nite and just had to pull out a pair of long needles and try that what someone posted on youtube as scottish knitting with the right needle under your arm and your hand moving freely to loop yarn around needle and your left hand doing most of needle control. Cool......a new thing for me.


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

My goal is to figure out slippers and socks.

I found a beautiful pattern for socks. I already do lace, so that part shouldn't be hard... it's the sock itself that has me a bit nervous... 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTlingerie.php


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

I decided to learn Entralac - 6 weeks before Christmas... Not my best plan but I am enjoying the learning process, even if what I'm making is not suitable for a gift this year. My plan for 2013 is to really practice Entralac and then focus on next year's gifts. I also am very interested in knitting with beads.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Right now I am learning how to crochet the fancy fashion doll dresses. In 2013, I would like to learn how to knit on looms.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

FaeCross said:


> My goal is to figure out slippers and socks.
> 
> I found a beautiful pattern for socks. I already do lace, so that part shouldn't be hard... it's the sock itself that has me a bit nervous...
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTlingerie.php


Wow. Love that sock. Just added it to my 2013 project list!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

You are already so talented. You will succeed at anything you put your mind to. 

Thank you for all you do for us.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Knitter153 said:


> I would like to learn how to knit with DPN needles and do cable stitches too.


I want to learn cables, too. My problem is that I haven't been knitting very long and I am impatient and want to learn EVERYTHING and I want to learn it NOW! :lol:


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats.


Mem51 said:


> I intend to RETIRE in 2013!!!!!!!!!!!WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> well for those who want to try something new mext year look up the workshops available through KP on http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> There is a basic lace one (whwich I think is running now) and an advanced will follow. I am doing magic loop on January 3, then using htis is do toe up soks fromt he 21st. And then at a later date I will doing the fish hat. This pattern is on dpns but I am going to help people convert it to magic loop (though they can do dpns if they prefer).
> And these are not the only one- see the above link, and this might inspire you.. Looking at 5mmdpns top dpwn sock workshop has a lot on using dpns as well. This is a closed workshop, meaning that you can follow it but can not post in it sp ypou can't ask questions. But it is almost certain that your question will have been asked and answered.


Thanks darowil for mentioning the Basic Lace Workshop..

As for me, I am working on original designs for lace shawls using Estonian methods. I have researched stitches and designs and it is a process that I really love. There are so many combinations and teaching the class is very rewarding.

The class in Basic Lace Knitting will begin Jan. 4th and all information is in workshop fashion. It is permanent on KP. There is no need to join. It is not a KAL and all information is given up front and then in the workshop every part is explained. The goal is to teach knitting from a chart.

Take care and happy knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I just love that video on entretac, that is my next challenge for the new year. Looks like fun. Thanks for posting it and thanks, Gypsycream for starting this thread. I love you all. Happy Holidays.


----------



## mary w. wright (Jul 4, 2011)

What's the knitting stitches calendar? That sounds interesting!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm going to learn how to finish a project. I started so many things in 2012 that are still on the needles!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

mary w. wright said:


> What's the knitting stitches calendar? That sounds interesting!


This is the one I have, http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Stitches-Year-Perpetual-Calendar/dp/1564774325 There are others though and for less money...this as well as the others.


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've set 3 knitting goals for 2013: 
1) to learn entrelac knitting
2) to make something Aran
3) to make 3 of your (Gypsycream) adorable bears

This forum has given me just enough confidence to push my boundaries. You & some of the other ladies are so gracious with patterns & advice that I now have a stash and a mile-long list of things I want to make.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

FaeCross said:


> My goal is to figure out slippers and socks.
> 
> I found a beautiful pattern for socks. I already do lace, so that part shouldn't be hard... it's the sock itself that has me a bit nervous...
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTlingerie.php


Thanks for the link. I have now bought and downloaded the pattern for the lace scarf/shawl. It looks wonderful and I will print the pattern off to use.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I am always ready to learn something new. I am not sure what I will attempt. Anyway, you won't find knitting with double pointed needles that hart. It is actually enjoyable.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


Yes. I have been doing that. Agree on dps. It would be good to get as comfortable with these as straights.😀


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seems that a lot of us want to learn something during the new year. I am planning to learn DPN's and attempt to knit socks. If that goes well I want to make a sweater for myself. BIG PLANS so keep your KP fingers crossed. SEE YA!!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope to make practice swatches and get good at all those little skills that you ladies and gentlemen do automatically - like the magic knot - and learn some new stitches. Simple, but unless I practice, I won't progress. I'd like to get good at the basics, then branch out. I'm slow because I knit afghans for my grandchildren, and they keep coming. Up to thirteen now, and I've knitted six afghans. I love making them and go slowly to savor every moment, but I must learn to step out of my "comfort zone."


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Learning something each and every day is mandatory.

Whether knitting or crocheting or other crafts or space or health or how things work or grow or fly or history or religion ... well, lots of learning.

Even this dang computer!

Being a curious person is fun for me.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

conniesews said:


> I just love that video on entretac, that is my next challenge for the new year. Looks like fun. Thanks for posting it and thanks, Gypsycream for starting this thread. I love you all. Happy Holidays.


It took me 40 years to get myself to try entrelac. Then I watched YouTube and a few websites and was pleasantly surprised at how easy it is! And fun.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > well for those who want to try something new mext year look up the workshops available through KP on http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> ...


Hi Dragonflylace, thanks for the posting.What is a KAL please?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

ForgetfulFi said:


> I want to learn how to knit with lace yarn. haha. I'm having no end of problems with it and can't believe it's so hard to knit with. I think I must be doing something wrong to keep struggling with it. Any suggestions anyone?
> Fiona


Have you tried a different style of needles?


----------



## mary w. wright (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks! I am very interested in that; it sounds fascinating. Noe for 365 more hours a year minimum.....


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I had hoped to learn dpn knitting this year with the Musica mitts for my daughter's birthday. The yarn has been on backorder, can't use any wool,and her birthday is in a week. (Yarn is due in on Wednesday.) I also want to learn entrelac as I saw a bracelet I would like to attempt.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I started to learn to crochet a couple years ago and I was doing ok but I broke my leg. I stopped trying to crochet and went back to knitting only. My goal is to learn to crochet and finish a sampler afghan I started at least 10 years ago. All I need to do is crochet around the squares and put together.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

ForgetfulFi said:


> FaeCross said:
> 
> 
> > My goal is to figure out slippers and socks.
> ...


I looked at the sock pattern and thought it too difficult for me but the lace shawl hopefully I can do.
Fiona


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Gypseycream, I would love to try something new by knitting a simple Teddy Bear next year, do you sell your patterns? If so where would I find them. Thanking you Steph.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> ForgetfulFi said:
> 
> 
> > I want to learn how to knit with lace yarn. haha. I'm having no end of problems with it and can't believe it's so hard to knit with. I think I must be doing something wrong to keep struggling with it. Any suggestions anyone?
> ...


Hi Marny CA, I have bought bamboo and wood circular needles but neither has helped. What I have knitted looks terrible. The yarn i'm using was far more expensive than I would usually pay and I'm a bit sad that I think it may go to waste. I've frogged so many times and each time some of the yarn gets binned.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Bought a used floor loom at a great price and hope to learn to weave!!


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

As a newish knitter, I'm going to learn to do the MAJIC LOOP, especially after Santa brings me my first set of interchangeable - I hope.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


This year I learned to knit and purl backward and forwards so I no longer need to turn my work. I'm hoping that 2013 will be the year of lace. ;-)


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

newbiebecky said:


> I want to learn cables, too. My problem is that I haven't been knitting very long and I am impatient and want to learn EVERYTHING and I want to learn it NOW! :lol:


Cables are simply taking a number of stitches off the left needle, knit a number of stitches from the left needle, then knitting the stitches you took off.

If you put your arms straight out in front of you - and then put your right arm over your left -- pretend you have another right hand holding your yarn needle. Knit the 'stitches' off your left hand - and then the stitches that are on your crossed right hand.

LOL Makes sense to me . . .


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

YoK2tog said:


> Oh Oh Oh please include me in the conquer quest of dpn knitting. I have the goal of Jan 8 - Jan 15 of not leaving the house and knitting and knitting and knitting because I have dropped enough hints about gypsycream bear pattern for Christmas.....


I knit year round but I am looking forward to the month of January to take a break and just read, read, read. Of course the minute I start to watch t.v. I pick up something simple to knit like a hat because it feels like I am wasting time if I just watch a show and not accomplish something. I hope you get your bear pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like we all have something we want to learn next year. I'll be interested to find out, this time next year (?) if we all achieved our wishes  I've asked #2 son for a set of dpn's for Christmas so I'm making a start lol!

Just a bit of advise please, which would you lovely experienced knitters recommend, dpn's or circular needle? I'm always confused as to which would be better, I'm thinking hats and cowls. Advise appreciated pretty please


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I want to learn color work. I have a mitten idea in mind but I'm not sure if I have saved a paticular pattern yet.. 
I love the Scandinavian/Norwegian color work.. I always learn so much that I'm sure that as long as I am on this forum that I will be learning something new and exciting..
as for the DPN's just go for it.. I made mittens with them before joining the forum and before I knew they were hard... LOL I just jumped in and went for it.. it was a leaning process and well worth it.. 
I also still have the short row class to take from craftsy and I would love to learn to do Free Form knitting... to me that would be the ultimate for me... but I need to learn so much more first..


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

I also want to learn to use dpns(for more than finishing the decrease of a hat). Oh and cables..ive tried a few times but they haven't turned out right at all. It may have been the yarn,i was using the peaches and sugar...or sugar and cream or peaches and cream or whatever it is..either way it didnt like me trying to put a cable into it..


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I want to learn to crochet and improve my knitting and spinning skills. I love felting, dyeing, carding, and spinning, and see so many great patterns that require crochet, and I have not had time to learn this one yet. 

The second thing I want to do, is take some computer classes or find a good book that will give me more skills in that area. I probably could learn a lot just by going online, but if I don't have something written down, it just goes right past me.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I want to learn to crochet and improve my knitting and spinning skills. I love felting, dyeing, carding, and spinning, and see so many great patterns that require crochet, and I have not had time to learn this one yet. 

The second thing I want to do, is take some computer classes or find a good book that will give me more skills in that area. I probably could learn a lot just by going online, but if I don't have something written down, it just goes right past me.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I can knit more than one stitch a second on straight needles, but I tried dp needles yesterday. I had a hard time pushing the stitches up onto the needle. It took up way too much time.Could someone tell me what I'm doing incorrectly? Mary
OOPS sorry. I meant circular needles caused the problem.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I can use DPN's, but not very well. I much prefer using circular needles, and don't even use straight needles anymore.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I can use DPN's, but not very well. I much prefer using circular needles, and don't even use straight needles anymore.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I can use DPN's, but not very well. I much prefer using circular needles, and don't even use straight needles anymore.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

ForgetfulFi said:


> Marny CA said:
> 
> 
> > ForgetfulFi said:
> ...


I know I am in the minority but I prefer metal needles, my favorite are Susan Bates Quicksilver (the larger sizes are plastic). I get them from Joann's online, I have not found them in stores. There are other sellers online but I just wait for a sale at Joann's.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I can use DPN's, but not very well. I much prefer using circular needles, and don't even use straight needles anymore.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Canamaha said:


> I also want to learn to use dpns(for more than finishing the decrease of a hat). Oh and cables..ive tried a few times but they haven't turned out right at all. It may have been the yarn,i was using the peaches and sugar...or sugar and cream or peaches and cream or whatever it is..either way it didnt like me trying to put a cable into it..


I find cables look best on single colour wool/yarn as it shows off your work. The stitches on the cable needle have to be left at the front, knit next stitches from left needle then the stitches from the cable needle OR stitches on cable needle are tucked to the back, knit from left needle first then stitches from cable needle. You get lovely twists and patterns travelling across your work. It's very fulfilling and looks good too.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep this is the year to learn to knit socks!!!!!! I am going to take on the task of learning how to do them as scarey as it seems I am sure they are simple.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I WANT to learn how to knit socks WITHOUT dbl pointed needles and also color work techniques. I NEED to learn how to finish garments so that they don't look homemade (my seaming skills are deplorable). Also I want to learn how to crochet. I have had these goals for the past 4 years!!!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes! All the projects on KP that I have not tried!!


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

What a lot I have learned TODAY. Love your bears Gypsy Cream.

Sweet Sue in Canberra, are you the Sue who lived in Sheffield for 18 months when you were a child? If so I know you.

My Mum always had two lots of knitting on the go. The jumpers and cardi's (which she knitted for the whole family) with patterns were always done at home but she also knitted wool socks for my Dad on DPN,s. She used to take these everywhere with her and knit them on the bus or tram (giving my age away)and made lots of friends who asked her how to knit them.

In case I don't get chance later - Happy Christmas to all
#Reet


----------



## jkbrown595 (Feb 16, 2012)

It is my goal next year to knit with needles again and to learn the DPN and the CIRCULAR needles. I can crochet in the round so why not knit? I will tackle these obstacles too! So glad I am not the only one!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

silvercharms said:


> I might try entrelac, just to conquer it....or I might just try to improve all round, because though I can do a lot of stitches, they end up less than perfect.
> 
> I really just can't achieve evenness, which makes work look so professional. So that will be my resolution for 2013, and thanks for bringing up the topic and making me think about it!


I forgot about the enterlac. That is another one I want to try to conquer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ForgetfulFi said:


> Hi Marny CA, I have bought bamboo and wood circular needles but neither has helped. What I have knitted looks terrible. The yarn i'm using was far more expensive than I would usually pay and I'm a bit sad that I think it may go to waste. I've frogged so many times and each time some of the yarn gets binned.


Practice on yarn that doesn't matter and then when you get hte hang of it go back to the expensive yarn


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Another thing I am going to try to accomplish is getting the next years Christmas gifts done in a good time so I am not in the panicking mode like I am right now!!!!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to learn knitting in the round on circular needles and DPN;s.. because i wanna knit hats too !! But then i want to learn how to do socks too and entrelac and lace shawls .. sometimes it gets boreing knitting dishcloths and scarfs.. dont get me wrong they have there place but i do want to branch out more  I REALLY want to learn to do socks!


Susie


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

I had intended to learn to spin this year, but it didn't happen, so that's moving to next year. Also want to learn more about felting.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I just bought the full version of Knit Companion and I would like to master this program in the next year. It will be a valuable tool when I get there. I also want to bone up on my Spanish since my granddaughhter's nanny speaks that language and is teaching it to my granddaughter. 

Every item I have knit in the past few years since coming back to knitting has taught me a new skill or stitch. I intend to keep that trend going. It feels so good to learn new things.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

darowil said:


> ForgetfulFi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Marny CA, I have bought bamboo and wood circular needles but neither has helped. What I have knitted looks terrible. The yarn i'm using was far more expensive than I would usually pay and I'm a bit sad that I think it may go to waste. I've frogged so many times and each time some of the yarn gets binned.
> ...


I think the yarn I have is so thin, almost like embroidery thread, that it slides off metal needles. I just had a look at Dragonflylace's tutorial pages and can see now the only thing not right with my knitting is that it hasn't been blocked yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Just a bit of advise please, which would you lovely experienced knitters recommend, dpn's or circular needle? I'm always confused as to which would be better, I'm thinking hats and cowls. Advise appreciated pretty please


My personal preference is circulars (and as I said earlier I am doing a magic loop workshop in Janiuary). I find pulling the cord less fiddly than juggling 4 or 5 needles. But others don't like pulling the cord through. If cost is a concern dpns probably cheaper as you must have a good flexible cable and smooth joins for magic loop- and usually these are in more expensive needles- but I will discuss the needles needed when th ematerials are posted for magic loop on hte 19th Dec. But you can't drop your needles (well if you do easy to find as the work is on it!) so if you tend to drop your empty needle when turning etc you might be better with magic loop. Same if you need to drop the work quickly such as with young kids and pets (or watching the football!) as can drop it without too much care but need more for dpns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marylikestosew said:


> I can knit more than one stitch a second on straight needles, but I tried dp needles yesterday. I had a hard time pushing the stitches up onto the needle. It took up way too much time.Could someone tell me what I'm doing incorrectly? Mary
> OOPS sorry. I meant circular needles caused the problem.


If I understand your question correctly you are having problems getting your sttiches from the cable to the needle. Is that right? It could simply be that practice is needed- every new skill takes time to learn. But it could also be the join, some are rough and stitches catch on them. Others have too big a difference between the cable and needle and don't taper it well. And believe it or not the cable can be too soft and flexible to enable the stitches to be at a reasonabl eangle to slid on. But can be too inflexible as well! 
And I assume you may get some other answers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Another thing I am going to try to accomplish is getting the next years Christmas gifts done in a good time so I am not in the panicking mode like I am right now!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SeniorDancer (Sep 10, 2011)

I have yet to try entrelac and hope to try it next year.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I intend to learn how to do socks. That was the plan for this year, but it got sidelined do to a spot of ill health. Good luck with learning to knit in the round.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a baby blanket pattern I want to knit for a great nephew in the spring that is Entrelac which is a new skill for me. I just watched the video you recommended and have saved in my favorites that made it very simple looking. Thanks!



mpetros said:


> I am going to get an _*Entrelac*_ project accomplished in 2013. I have several great patterns waiting for me. I have to get this tackled. I love the way the pattern develops and I know it is easier that it looks.
> 
> I have watched Eunny Jang's instructional video several times and have read several very well-written instructions. Now it's up to me to complete the 5 projects I have on needles right now and get on with the new challenge. BTW, this has been an ongoing resolution of mine since 2009. :shock:
> 
> Eunny's YouTube video on the basics of Entrelac - you're gonna love it - just please don't tell me that you got your project done before me.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooppss how could i forget learning crochet... i soooo want to learn doing the granny squares!


Susie


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I am going to re-learn some things I forgot in 2013. One thing I am going to do is to re-learn how to knit on circular needles. Another thing I am going to re-learn is basic crochet. Mama taught me how to crochet, but in recent years, I have only knit so I am sure I have forgotten something. 

Also, I intend to review the stitches I know and to write down the names of stitches and how to do them in a notebook. I also intend to take several of the workshops. 
I also am going to add to my supply of needles.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I am not sure it is learning, more like conquering sewing seams in sweaters. I lack the confidence in doing so, this is because I for some reason think every row should match. I realize this is silly after watching and reading so many post on the subject. Any ways I plan on doing seams.


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to learn how to do magic loop socks, two at a time.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Gypsycream: If I'd known you knit the bears flat, I'd have made one by now. They are so darn cute.

Hopefully I'll be able to do the Magic Loop. I've had the book of instructions for only 6 or 7 years


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Going to take a sock class at my LYS. She is a dear and so sweet about helping. One class in a nearby burg is $60, of course they have $20 hamburgers in that town too!  she will charge a nominal $10 maybe for her class. And I'm going to learn how NOT to twist my stitches when joining in the round. This last time I even knitted the first two rows on straights, as I read suggested here, and still screwed up the join. So happy we have a place to share and help and that we are all thinking of ways to keep the ole' brain cooking!
MindyT


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> I would like to learn how to knit with DPN needles and do cable stitches too.


yup-count me in-------- can knit in round with circ's but not dpn's and CABLES scare the bejessus out of me-too bad -I like lots of stuff I see..................


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! Jean, I don't do difficult! Seriously I do them flat so that most folk can make one, not everyone can use dpn's, circular or magic loop (which I'm now going to have to google).

There is nothing difficult in my patterns, no abbreviations, line per row and step by step guides  promise.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe you are knitting a little tighter than normal? Try loosening your stitches a little bit.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> Another thing I am going to try to accomplish is getting the next years Christmas gifts done in a good time so I am not in the panicking mode like I am right now!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: me too!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

I would like to learn how to handle cables,


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

I have already set my goal for the New Year to learn how to do cables. Have always loved the look but have been afraid to try.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

i`d like to learn to do it properly. i`ve had a go but get stretched stitches


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i said i wanted to learn to knit socks in 2012, never even tried. way to busy. going to make that a goal for 2013, after i get a couple of things of needles. found a nice lady at our senior center that will help me, as i need it. we'll see. Merry Christmas and happy new year to all.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

good idea


----------



## Ark-Linda (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone for steeks? I think I'll give it a try-on someone else's sweater. I'm no fool!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

oh yeah...and two at a time socks...on Magic Loop !!!good bye one-sock syndrome !!!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> ForgetfulFi said:
> 
> 
> > Marny CA said:
> ...


I also like metal needles...as long as they have stops at the end !!! they feel so good in the hands...


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Gypsycream! Happy Holidays! Of course we will learn something new in 2013. How could we not be enticed by all of the beautiful handwork shown on KP. I am going to tackle "the shawl".... which will probably take me into 2014, 2015, 2016 ........ 

The things that I have learned in such a short time, the encouragement I have received from KP members, and the pure enjoyment of seeing work made by hand all from the love of the craft can't be beat. It truly is an honor to be part of such a spectacular community of creativity. 

The best to everyone in the coming year.... and may the prosperity that is coming your way in 2013 enable you to buy more yarn... 

Daphne


----------



## Chrisd (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes indeed I am going to learn something, hopefully, lol. I have started to learn to use circular needles and I have ordered some sets of dpns to try them out too. Oh, and I'm going to give crochet a go too xx


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ark-Linda said:


> Anyone for steeks? I think I'll give it a try-on someone else's sweater. I'm no fool!


I am afraid too...but I have read Eunny Jangs "Steeking Chronicles"...I think she also has videos.

http://www.eunnyjang.com/knit/2006/01/steeking_chronicles_the_should.htm

If you have a sewing machine, I think the best and strongest way to hold the stitches is to do a LOOSE seam over the spot where you are to steek...

For others, steeking is used in fair isle and other colorwork. You knit the pattern in the round and then to make a cardi, you have to "cut" down the middle before adding on the edging for the cardi (I think you add on the edging..or at least finish off the cut section.)

Hope this helps....and good luck with the steeking :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! Jean, I don't do difficult! Seriously I do them flat so that most folk can make one, not everyone can use dpn's, circular or magic loop (which I'm now going to have to google).
> 
> There is nothing difficult in my patterns, no abbreviations, line per row and step by step guides  promise.


magic loop is another way to knit small diameters like dpns. To knit in the round it is necessary that what you are knitting fits on the needle. For many things this is achieved by using a circular needle of a suitable length. But smoe things are too small to fit around even the snallest circular needle. Hence the need for dpns. But someone realised that by putting a loop or two with the cable enables a cirlse or any small size to be done without the need for dpns. (or two circulars can also be used for small diameters but this requires twice as many circular needles).


----------



## Angela Brown (May 11, 2011)

me too dont know how i manage itbut i start off withy four and before i know it i am only on two !!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angela Brown said:


> me too dont know how i manage itbut i start off withy four and before i know it i am only on two !!!!


LOL LO


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! Jean, I don't do difficult! Seriously I do them flat so that most folk can make one, not everyone can use dpn's, circular or magic loop (which I'm now going to have to google).
> 
> There is nothing difficult in my patterns, no abbreviations, line per row and step by step guides  promise.


And we love u  for that !!!!! 

Susie


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > You mean to say your beautiful bears are knitted flat?
> ...


I actually knit your bears in the round.....I hate seaming!

I think that this year coming will be my year to learn Fair Isle and Steeking! Also knitting with beads. Those are my two things on my list.

In 2012 I learned how to knit socks Cuff down and Toe up, I learned Magic Loop, I learned to knit lace and entrelac. Before year's end I am going to tackle a seamless baby sweater - top down. I have a baby shower at the end of January so hopefully I will be successful!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to learn to knit using the double points too..... I just have to stop and take the time to do it.... we, as mothers and women in general, spend so much time doing for others in our family, and friends, too... that sometimes we neglect things that would be enjoyable to us... SO, in 2013... I will take just a little time from my busy schedule and learn something new... it's never too late and you can always share what you make with others for them to enjoy.....

Blessings to you at this special Christmas season... Jane, Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

well, i took on "cables" although it is still 2012, its near the end of the year,
doing ok so far, but didn't realize the yarn then gets quite tight with the cross over, had to frog numerous times!!
but as a lot of people have said, i am always learning something new from the forum, 
dpn's would have to be another for me, i tried in the past, but to no avail, what a mess!! ha ha ha


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

I've learned so much since joining this site; just today I found out about knitting cables without using 'cable needle'.. what a concept! 
It's a joy connecting with folks who love knitting/crocheting as much as I do! 
:lol:


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I plan to learn to knit with two circulars! and maybe some other stuff if I catch on to that pretty quickly


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Jeepers.... I hope I am not the only one!!! I have been knitting for over 45 years and reading knitting magazines, articles, and such... but this is the first time in my life I have ever seen the work "STEEKING"..... I am just amazed at what I have been missing out on... I am 70!!!! cannot believe it.... something else to learn about....


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

On this same topic, what stitch a day calendar is best?


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm going to learn entrelac knitting, crocheting and tunisian crochet. There are beautiful patterns I'm dying to make.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Lynx - was there a post on this site about this 365 calendar thing. I want to learn intarsia which you can get from a class through "New Stitch a Day" for $20, the site is free to join and teaches knit and crochet stitches for free. And the most dreaded thing of all steeking . Are there any expert streakers. I made a sweater but needs steeking but am very hesitant about cutting the steek.


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

Have just mastered a circular needle this week after starting the hat on dpn. You will soon master dpns with your skills Pat


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> I want to learn to knit using the double points too..... I just have to stop and take the time to do it.... we, as mothers and women in general, spend so much time doing for others in our family, and friends, too... that sometimes we neglect things that would be enjoyable to us... SO, in 2013... I will take just a little time from my busy schedule and learn something new... it's never too late and you can always share what you make with others for them to enjoy.....
> 
> Blessings to you at this special Christmas season... Jane, Memphis, Tennessee


You are so right Jane, the things I promise myself I'm going to do in a day, just don't get done. Just takes a phone call and all plans are abandoned! Like today, Himself phoned, asked me to look for an invoice, 3 hours later I've admitted defeat. Now I'm rushing around like a blue bottomed fly trying to catch up!


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Years ago I did dpn, but when I tried it a while back could not get the hang of it. Maybe that is something I will try to learn.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> Have just mastered a circular needle this week after starting the hat on dpn. You will soon master dpns with your skills Pat


I'm coming to yours for lessons! Eyes are in the post angel, sorry they only went yesterday, so hopefully tomorrow for you.


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

I want to learn to knit a crew neck simple sweater ttop down. Need to find a good easy pattern. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Want to do it with magic loop. Have been learning to do socks using Liat Gat 2 at a time socks.
It is an e-book. She is an excellent teacher. This is my first attempt using magic loop. Best investment I have made. Learning so much from it. Love this forum. You all are so knowledgeable and so willing to share your expertise. Thank you all. Later in the year would like to learn DP's.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all you KPer's.


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

My goal is to learn Entrelac


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

entrelac...I fear it, but really just need to jump in and like they say, just do it.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I try to learn something new every year. A few years ago it was lace. This year was short rows (I'm still learning this one!). Knitting in the round was another year's effort. Although I have occasionally used dpns and two circulars for knitting in the round, I can't really say I've "learned" it. It is still very difficult and awkward for me, so I will probably work on that skill for 2013, and I'd like to try the brioche stitch, and also continue to improve my continental knitting skills. That was also this year's new thing, and I am still not up to snuff on it so will keep working on that one.


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

Gypsycream you know that you are more than welcome and thanks for the eyes.Mary x


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

I want to learn to do entralac (sp?)! It looks really interesting....but difficult !


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Learn how to sew, I have a sewing machine and it's collecting dust.


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Socks. I have no problem with using dpn's, it's the dreaded heel that I can't seem to get. Would learning short rows help?
I also would like to learn how to do the magic loop , brioche, entrelac....... I could go on and on. lol 
I thought I would never be able to do cables and kept putting off trying them for years. I found out that they weren't as hard as I thought. :-D
My advice is let your fears aside and just try. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Cat Bordi has a video about heels. She calls it the smooth tomato heel. The video is in utube and is quite clear , short rows but not short rows. I tried it , it was easy. There was a post in this awhile back.


----------



## bebblady (Oct 15, 2012)

I would like to learn to knit socks. A friend tried to teach me but it didn't work out, or should I say I just didn't catch on. Maybe I can find a class somewhere but do not have any extra money to spend on that right now, paying the bills is taking preference. If I could find another knitter to help me that would be great!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would really like to learn to do Magic Loop, and maybe Toe up socks. I spent this year learning lace knitting, so put aside my Magic loop goal. I would certainly be interested in the Magic Loop Workshop here.

Sue


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I want to learn to spin my own yarn so that's my plan for the new year. I'd also like to learn to weave eventually. Probably won't learn too soon as I already have too many "hobbies".


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

Instead of waiting until the New Year, I'm constantly learning. For instance, this morning with "thrumming."


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

YES! How to make your teddy bears & use DPNs!


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a link to a fabulous sock pattern that ALSO includes instructions and a YouTube link on an equally fabulous way to do no wrap short row heels!!! This is all I use now! SO easy! Be sure to watch the video. You'll never turn back... At least for short row heels!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lifestyle-toe-up-socks---no-swatch-needed


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm conqueroring charts this year and will start with one of the lovely shawls by Dee!


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

Sitnandknitn said:


> Socks. I have no problem with using dpn's, it's the dreaded heel that I can't seem to get. Would learning short rows help?
> I also would like to learn how to do the magic loop , brioche, entrelac....... I could go on and on. lol
> I thought I would never be able to do cables and kept putting off trying them for years. I found out that they weren't as hard as I thought. :-D
> My advice is let your fears aside and just try.
> ...


I found this set of You Tube videos very helpful when I did my first pair of socks using Magic Loop.
http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fverypink.com%2F2011%2F01%2F13%2Flearn-to-knit-magic-loop-socks%2F&session_token=1a9QvixNM-rN_92kgaFq0vP6-Dt8MTM1MjIxNTMzNEAxMzUyMTI4OTM0


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I really want to master Fair Isle knitting!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've asked the owner of my LYS if she might be interested in having a class in knitting sweaters from the top down. I haven't done this for over twenty years, and I could use a helping hand while I relearn it.

I also haven't done Fair Isle in probably forty years, so that might be something to try. 

And, of course, I'd like to get better at spindling. I'd like to make some really funky yarns, but right now, I seem to produce fairly even yarns. I just don't know how to do uneven ones any more. I've seen several books on spinning art yarns, but I think they deal with spinning wheels, rather than spindles.

Also, over eight years ago, I learned to use a charkha. Well, I've totally forgotten how to do that, and I sold my charkha eons ago. I'd like to relearn that.

Hazel


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Last year when someone asked a similar question, I realized I wanted to learn something new with every project I started. I tried. Challenging myself has been very rewarding and has made me love my knitting even more. I try to choose patterns that I don't quite understand, and then muddle my way through, frogging if necessary. This year I learned to do short rows, mitered knitting, provisional cast on and things that I don't know what they are called, I just know that in the past I wouldn't have tried them if I didn't understand the pattern b/f I started. This year my list includes: reading charts for lace = My first Ashton?, magic loop, entralac, and few joining/splicing techniques. I'm thinking that if I have success with the Ashton, alot of 2013 will be spent doing shawls.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, I'm sure I'll learn something new in 2013


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I want to make one of those magic scarves on the yellow loom. I've never used one of those.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to work with circular needles and learn to do cable stitches.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd LOVE to learn how to lose weight and keep it off....amongst other things.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

My knitting goals for 2013 would be:
1. learning to make socks
2.learn to make cables
3. reduce stash by 1/3


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

entralac


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes. They are too numerous to say, but each day is a learning experience.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

FYI. Addi-Turbo makes 12" curved circulars for knitting in the round. They are good for as few as 37 stitches, (possibly less) using worsted weight. I love mine!

I'm going to learn the magic loop method in 2013!


----------



## Imdunn (Jul 14, 2012)

My goal for 2013 is to continue to work with lace knitting. I would love to complete The Elizabeth Zimmerman Anniversary shawl in the hearts pattern.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Woops, my first msg disappeared! Anyway, I would like to learn:
1. Entrelac
2. Lace (I will have to start out very simple at first)
3. Read patterns better...my husband helps me out by printing in sequence every row so I can check them off as I do them, due to that I had a stroke back in 1991 and I have to take things slow, but I love love love to knit so its so worth the patience I've had to learn.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


I am seriously considering - taking a course in crochet design
I will most definitely be joining the CGOA (Crochet Guild of America)

As for knitting - 1. Lace
2. Fair Isle
3. Garment construction - cont'd


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

so gorgeous! Is it hard to do? I would love the pattern.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i am going to learn to read a graph.....and do intreck


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Pat, I'm going to attempt the circular needles. It scares me, but I'm going to give it a try once I finish all my WIP's. Then just maybe, I'll attempt the DPN's.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2012)

I have tried several times to make baby Mary Jane shoes, unsuccessfully I might add.......so I am going to try and crochet a pair in the New Year. I also have just started using dpns, I don't think I have done the join properly but I am hoping it will work out.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm always learning, cuz I often will pick one sort of method, technique, or stitch and then do it til I really know it and am comfortable with it. Then I start variations and eventually feel like I've mastered it.

My problem is that sometimes I want to start too many things at one, in too many different directions and end up needing to rip things out or build a new wing on the house so that I can spread all my works~in~progress! It's cool that my husband indulges me so, and is very accepting of my yarn acquisitions. Sometimes he models for me, so that I can take pix of the projects being worn instead of just there on the table. He can be so campy!

So, yep, I'll be learning lots in the new year. But I've not any set plans for what or how. I just want to finish somethings in these next two or three weeks that are for particular folks. Then I can think about what the next project will be...grins, debra


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> janeafennell said:
> 
> 
> > I want to learn to knit using the double points too..... I just have to stop and take the time to do it.... we, as mothers and women in general, spend so much time doing for others in our family, and friends, too... that sometimes we neglect things that would be enjoyable to us... SO, in 2013... I will take just a little time from my busy schedule and learn something new... it's never too late and you can always share what you make with others for them to enjoy.....
> ...


When I was a kid my mother (from Ireland) always referred to my father as "himself". Memories.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I'd LOVE to learn how to lose weight and keep it off....amongst other things.


Oh, BettyIrene, wouldn't we all??????????!!!!

Hazel :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

As long as I am living I am learning!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm going to 'attend' as many of the Workshops offered here as I can keep up with. I've learned already that there are super ideas offered for all the projects and lots of friendly advice.

For sure, I'm going to pay attention to the Lace workshop, Newsboy Cap, Waterfall Top, and several others that have been listed.

I worked on the Top Down sweater, Non Felted Slippers, and Stashbuster Bag this fall and loved them. This is a gold mine offered by KP and experienced knitters.

Thanks so much for the offerings!


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Definitely! I have learned toe up socks using Magic Loop, numerous cast on methode, basic entrelac, and basic dpns.
Next year I want to do a Moebius scarf and improve the other things that were new this year.
Have a Merry Christmas, everyone, and a Blessed New Year.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

AFTER I recover from the CTS surgery, I am going to FINISH both the projects that have been on hold because of the CTS
and then, get the right yarn to do the Big Guy's hoodie sweater with all the cables and aran tricksies he's been waiting so patiently for all this time! It will be a learning experience for sure! 
After that, who knows? :?


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

good luck with this I am going to post some pics and instruction to help with this on my next dpn project under reader submitted tutorials(later on
Love your bears always though you knit them in the round


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Imdunn said:


> My goal for 2013 is to continue to work with lace knitting. I would love to complete The Elizabeth Zimmerman Anniversary shawl in the hearts pattern.


Is this an easy beginner pattern and if so where could I find it?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

MindyG said:


> Imdunn said:
> 
> 
> > My goal for 2013 is to continue to work with lace knitting. I would love to complete The Elizabeth Zimmerman Anniversary shawl in the hearts pattern.
> ...


I just googled it and it is on Ravelry--it gets a 4.6 out of 5 stars so it should be good to go


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sitnandknitn said:


> Socks. I have no problem with using dpn's, it's the dreaded heel that I can't seem to get. Would learning short rows help?
> I also would like to learn how to do the magic loop , brioche, entrelac....... I could go on and on. lol
> I thought I would never be able to do cables and kept putting off trying them for years. I found out that they weren't as hard as I thought. :-D
> My advice is let your fears aside and just try.
> ...


Thanks I will :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## violet1549 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm going to try following a graph and knit a shawl. I've already got the yarn.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd like to think I will; maybe I'll finally learn how to tat


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

My goal in 2013 is to learn how to make socks and make something using entrelac. They both befuddle me presently. I will say that I learn something new almost everyday from this forum plus have expanded my pattern library. This is a wonderful site!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

joannav said:


> MindyG said:
> 
> 
> > Imdunn said:
> ...


Thanks so much, Imdunn!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna learn to spin yarn on a spinning wheel. Hubby just bought me a wheel (early Christmas gift) and now I need to learn to spin on it!


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to learn to crotch


----------



## judylfl (Aug 26, 2012)

I want to learn to crochet. I am sorry I didn't learn when my mother was alive. Stupid me!


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I am just going to be different , I am going to make scented candles, just for a change


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I am an older lady, but I am still learning new things. I have learned to knit using the ribbon yarn and the sashay yarn. The "girls" love the scarfs that I make. Everyone wants one, so I told them to get the yarn and I will make them. I also have a friend that I am going to teach knit. She already crochets and wants to learn to knit.
Karon


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Karon, good for you.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I am going to learn to play the piano this year. I am seventy years young. I have some friends that have retired and have been takeing lesson this year. I have a beautiful piano bought for my gals many years ago and I am going to put it to use.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to learn to read charts properly as I have seen many Japanese patterns for crochet and most of them are charted,(laziness on my part)


----------



## lw54n10 (Sep 10, 2012)

I joined quite a few online classes on Craftsy and Annie's-- sort of a birthday gift to myself, from myself. The first class I want to learn next year is Tunisian Crochet. I have the needles and the yarn all ready. Hubby and I just moved into a ranch w/basement house and I have a craft studio in the basement that I just decorated "boho style". My new room is just screaming for me to come in, sink down in my second-hand, plush and cozy, throw-covered love seat, log into my online class yarn with hook in hand;and get started learning something new, relaxing and enjoyable for the new year!! Can't wait!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

bead knitting. :wink:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, I would like to teach my fingers how to knit the continental style.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

ElegantDetails said:


> I would love to really get a handle on LACE! 2 years ago I took on socks and now I'm addicted to them....last I decided to try Continental style and basically that's all I use. But lace have me all thumbs. The charts....the holes....the directions....all have me overwhelmed. Any advice on a favorite site or book would be appreciated.


Elegant Details, check out Dragonflylace's Basic Lace Knitting workshop on this site (KP).


----------



## Cindyja (Jun 16, 2012)

Love this topic! I also would love to start knitting socks. I learned how to knit with 2 circulars instead of dpn's and now I feel the sky's the limit.
Also intarsia, and felting. I also need to learn to start my Christmas gifts by June and not start in November!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

There is for me always something to learn in the patterns I choose because I look for that challenge. I will be learning to knit brioche after the holidays. The other challenge I have given myself is to knit one new skill described in my monthly knitting magazines without necessarily knitting the garment - just a patch to learn the introduced skill.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Im going to learn to do cables!


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

I think I would like to try Tunisian crocheting. When and if I ever get my cable cardigan sweater finished.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Quincy's Mom said:


> FYI. Addi-Turbo makes 12" curved circulars for knitting in the round. They are good for as few as 37 stitches, (possibly less) using worsted weight. I love mine!
> 
> I'm going to learn the magic loop method in 2013!


addi turbo are also available in 8 in point to point cables circulars. They are available at the yarnbarn-ks.com (Lawrenceville, Kansas) Haven't used then yet, but intend to use them for seamless handwarmers, with a co of 50 stitches.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

something new in 2013, great idea! Reading this forum is a good place to start. I started working on learning to knit in the Portuguese style recently due to an injured finger. I am pleased with what I have learned and plan on trying to perfect that style of knitting. At least it will allow my fingers to rest and heal.
ONE MORE ROW


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

For you you knitters that want to learn to knit with dpns and/or circulars. I say, "GO For it"... it's not as daunting as you may think it is. YOU CAN DO IT. Remember you have us in this forum to help you, PLUS there are tons of videos on YouTube.com to "show" you how it's done. Your fingers may seem clumsy at first, but I promise you it's worth the effort.

Cables are not difficult either... read the pattern and visit YouTube for videos. 

YOU can do it!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cables, is what I will learn 2013. With the help of KP, LOL LOL


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyday that I am able to draw air into my lungs I will try to learn something new. I just learned to knit continental now I have to learn to purl continental. That's my mission in 2013. Oh and I might want to try a shawl or two!


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I am currently learning to draft knitting patterns, inspired by the sideways cable pattern shown in a picture on this forum.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

noni said:


> bead knitting. :wink:


Easier than you'd think. Tricks to make it even easeir are available on youtube.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sitnandknitn said:


> Socks. I have no problem with using dpn's, it's the dreaded heel that I can't seem to get. Would learning short rows help?
> I also would like to learn how to do the magic loop , brioche, entrelac....... I could go on and on. lol


I'm using short row heels in my sock workshop- and the short row heel can be used for either top down or toe up with no adjustments needed. So it a great heel to master.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bebblady said:


> I would like to learn to knit socks. A friend tried to teach me but it didn't work out, or should I say I just didn't catch on. Maybe I can find a class somewhere but do not have any extra money to spend on that right now, paying the bills is taking preference. If I could find another knitter to help me that would be great!


All the workshops on KP are free so either do my magic loop and then socks in January or look up the closed one which did top-down on dpns (the closed workshops can be read, just can't be responded to).
I'll repost the link http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I'd LOVE to learn how to lose weight and keep it off....amongst other things.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: knitting is much easier


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I would love to learn how to crochet..I have so many beautiful dollies that my mom crochet years ago for all of her daughters.. I would like to do the same for my daughter...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fran42 said:


> My goal in 2013 is to learn how to make socks and make something using entrelac. They both befuddle me presently. I will say that I learn something new almost everyday from this forum plus have expanded my pattern library. This is a wonderful site!


If you can already knit in the round why not combine them? Doing entrelac in the round is meant to be easier than flat and the only bit you need to figure out on socks is the heel- and that will be done in just one yarn. Wouldn't recommend it though if you will be learning to knit in the round as well!


----------



## fontmomma (Apr 19, 2011)

I do. I'm going to learn the crock stitch. I saw some purses made with it ---owls. They look like feathers. I have some to sew,too. I'll try to get all the supplies first before I start.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


I also want to learn to use dpn's. I'm quite scared of the idea after so long using straight needles but there are so many lovely patterns using dpn's that I figure it is time to learn.


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

I plan on learning double points and colorwork.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't put yourself down! You are super clever and I bet you master DPNs quicker than quick.
:thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

lw54n10 said:


> I joined quite a few online classes on Craftsy and Annie's-- sort of a birthday gift to myself, from myself. The first class I want to learn next year is Tunisian Crochet. I have the needles and the yarn all ready. Hubby and I just moved into a ranch w/basement house and I have a craft studio in the basement that I just decorated "boho style". My new room is just screaming for me to come in, sink down in my second-hand, plush and cozy, throw-covered love seat, log into my online class yarn with hook in hand;and get started learning something new, relaxing and enjoyable for the new year!! Can't wait!


Y'know, I've been saving ads from Annie's and Craftsy, and maybe your posting will push me to take some of these classes. Thanks for suggesting this!

Hazel


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I would like to learn to do one of your bears and perhaps a lace scarf.

And, BTW DPN are quite easy. You will be a star!


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, for sure! I'm knitting a hat right now that is a new experience for me in the knitting world. And there will be more in 2013 without a doubt.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I definitely plan to learn something new next year (or next week if it so happens). I don't know what I will learn but I'm open to learn whatever "it" is.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd like to learn to NOT buy more yarn but use up what I already own :roll: Oh well maybe this year I'll use up more than last ..
Merry Christmas and All the Best in 2013 :thumbup: Anita


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I also want to learn to use dpn's and to knit circular and i want to learn to knit cables.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

fontmomma said:


> I do. I'm going to learn the crock stitch. I saw some purses made with it ---owls. They look like feathers. I have some to sew,too. I'll try to get all the supplies first before I start.


What is crock stitch? Knit or crochet. Never heard of this one?


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have crocheted since I was a small child. But I've never done anything other than afghans and scarves. I just finished this twin bed size afghan below and have already started another for a twin bed for one of the grandsons. I have been teaching myself to knit this year. I started with some knit scarves and hats for the grandchildren. My very first ever knitted project was a hat that I had to finish with DPN. Quite the accomplishment I must say. I just learned by watching YouTube. The hat looks great. 

So for next year I want to learn more in knitting. I have the yarn to learn to make a scarf using short rows. Socks intrigue me but the next thing I really want to make is a shawl. It makes me nervous to think about but I know if I have a problem I have all you wonderful KP folks to help. 

This isn't the best picture of the afghan I just finished. It's for a granddaughter. It's much brighter than this shows. But I think it turned out beautiful and the colors go with her room.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Good for you! I hope to try my hand at Double Knitting in 2013! Think it will help me make some extra warm hats for my favorite charities.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

Damama said:


> fontmomma said:
> 
> 
> > I do. I'm going to learn the crock stitch. I saw some purses made with it ---owls. They look like feathers. I have some to sew,too. I'll try to get all the supplies first before I start.
> ...


Damama - crock stitch is called the Crocodile Stitch. Here is a YouTube video showing how to make it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Debbie0406 said:


> I have crocheted since I was a small child. But I've never done anything other than afghans and scarves. I just finished this twin bed size afghan below and have already started another for a twin bed for one of the grandsons. I have been teaching myself to knit this year. I started with some knit scarves and hats for the grandchildren. My very first ever knitted project was a hat that I had to finish with DPN. Quite the accomplishment I must say. I just learned by watching YouTube. The hat looks great.
> 
> So for next year I want to learn more in knitting. I have the yarn to learn to make a scarf using short rows. Socks intrigue me but the next thing I really want to make is a shawl. It makes me nervous to think about but I know if I have a problem I have all you wonderful KP folks to help.
> 
> This isn't the best picture of the afghan I just finished. It's for a granddaughter. It's much brighter than this shows. But I think it turned out beautiful and the colors go with her room.


That is beautiful, very nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Debbie0406 said:


> I have crocheted since I was a small child. But I've never done anything other than afghans and scarves. I just finished this twin bed size afghan below and have already started another for a twin bed for one of the grandsons. I have been teaching myself to knit this year. I started with some knit scarves and hats for the grandchildren. My very first ever knitted project was a hat that I had to finish with DPN. Quite the accomplishment I must say. I just learned by watching YouTube. The hat looks great.
> 
> So for next year I want to learn more in knitting. I have the yarn to learn to make a scarf using short rows. Socks intrigue me but the next thing I really want to make is a shawl. It makes me nervous to think about but I know if I have a problem I have all you wonderful KP folks to help.
> 
> This isn't the best picture of the afghan I just finished. It's for a granddaughter. It's much brighter than this shows. But I think it turned out beautiful and the colors go with her room.


That is beautiful, very nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Cables, is what I will learn 2013. With the help of KP, LOL LOL


Yes, learn cables. You'll be amazed how easy it is. You will need a cable needle to hold the stitches.

Yes, this forum will help you... and, don't forget to view videos on YouTube.com. Read the pattern even if you don't fully understand it... then view a video.

Best of luck in your new venture.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow thanks I am on it LOL LOL LOL


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I want to master Entrelac in 2013.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

i have been knitting for a couple of years now, wouldn't use anything else, if at all possible. circular needles that is.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

i am currently knitting an afghan, it's called alluring, a good one to learn cable stitch, before i started it, i didn't understand the cable stitch either, very informative.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Linda888 said:


> I also want to learn to use dpn's and to knit circular and i want to learn to knit cables.


I'm with you on these things to learn. Also, whatever new thing comes along that interests me. Learning new things keeps the mind active and alert.


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

I love challenging myself. This year I did my first Entrelac scarf for my husband. It was much easier than I thought. I think I would like to try some color work of some sort this year. Haven't decided exactly what, but I will give it a go. :thumbup:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


I'm 77 years old and I seem to be STILL learning all the time. Like the widow of Charles Winchester who owned the Winchester house in California who thought as long as she kept building on her house she would not die, maybe if I keep learning I can put off the old reaper a bit longer! I knew a wonderful man once who was nearing 80 and had terminal cancer, but he enrolled in a nearby college even though he already had several degrees. He was an everlasting inspiration. I used to teach interior design at a local college and felt as I taught, so did I learn. Now I believe as long as I learn, so shall I live.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

cable.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LizAnne said:


> I want to master Entrelac in 2013.


Wow!! Good for you. That's a way off for me yet.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Gypsycream said:
> 
> 
> > Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> ...


I'm with you on this plan. I'm 74 and I take college courses now, on geography, history, English, I paint , knit all the time and teach other to knit as well. Reading is also on my schedule... and, I still have to go to the UK and Africa one more time. Plans, plans, plans...


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Want to learn Mobius cast on.


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

How to clean & wash wool then comb it. need some to felt all the holes in my socks. seen it on here. to lazy to reknit them. LOL


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> I'm with you on this plan. I'm 74 and I take college courses now, on geography, history, English, I paint , knit all the time and teach other to knit as well. Reading is also on my schedule... and, I still have to go to the UK and Africa one more time. Plans, plans, plans...


Quite right! It's called Alzheimers Prevention! A brain and hands in motion are potent medicine to stave off dimentia and all kinds of other gremlins.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I am going to learn entralac and make a couple of afghans in 2013


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad to know I am not the only "straight" knitter!! Hoping to expand to round in 2013 too!! (and knit a Gypsycream bear!!)


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I believe you are never to old to learn. I will be 83 in April and I am learning to speak a foreign language. I have always wanted to speak German since my cousin came over from Germany. So my daughter bought me some Pimsleur cd's and I study them every day. I am also going to knit myself a sweater and learn a new stitch (cable stitch). If I need help you will hear from me. Good luck to all who are brave enough to leave your comfort zone and try something new.
Nina


----------



## pearlpie (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, - I would like to learn how to "felt" something.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I love doing cables, and am in fact, knitting a cable and stripe cowl right now. Once I learned how, I fell in love with the preciseness and watching the design develop. I can hardly wait for the next cable row!!! So much easier than I expected. I feared them for ages. After the holidays I am going to knit the gorgeous cable sweater on the cover of the recent Interweave magazine. That will be jumping in with both feet. I already have my yarn and am itching to start!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> I love doing cables, and am in fact, knitting a cable and stripe cowl right now. Once I learned how, I fell in love with the preciseness and watching the design develop. I can hardly wait for the next cable row!!! So much easier than I expected. I feared them for ages. After the holidays I am going to knit the gorgeous cable sweater on the cover of the recent Interweave magazine. That will be jumping in with both feet. I already have my yarn and am itching to start!!!


Hope I can do it, and you will do good with that sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Nina, good for you to be learning a new language. It is one of the best things you can do for your brain!!! You sound like a terrific lady. I am working on French with Rosetta Stone. It is a good learning method but the language is definitely a challenge!!!! (By the way, I'm 69).


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Another thing that I'd like to learn is to spin cotton on a charkha. Anybody on this list do this?

Hazel


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have always been scared of circular needles. I would really like to learn to use them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Debbie0406 said:


> I have crocheted since I was a small child. But I've never done anything other than afghans and scarves. I just finished this twin bed size afghan below and have already started another for a twin bed for one of the grandsons. I have been teaching myself to knit this year. I started with some knit scarves and hats for the grandchildren. My very first ever knitted project was a hat that I had to finish with DPN. Quite the accomplishment I must say. I just learned by watching YouTube. The hat looks great.
> 
> So for next year I want to learn more in knitting. I have the yarn to learn to make a scarf using short rows. Socks intrigue me but the next thing I really want to make is a shawl. It makes me nervous to think about but I know if I have a problem I have all you wonderful KP folks to help.
> 
> This isn't the best picture of the afghan I just finished. It's for a granddaughter. It's much brighter than this shows. But I think it turned out beautiful and the colors go with her room.


Beautiful - such warm colors!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> I would like to learn how to knit with DPN needles and do cable stitches too.


I did cables before I learned to use dpns. Each is really easy to learn. If you can read a pattern, that is all the knowledge you need. Give it a try if nothing else just try on a small swatch. I love doing cables. They are so pretty.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Socks, I have the yarn, paid for a Craftsy Class, Cat's videos and a book, so next year is the year to try.


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

Good for you! They're fun to do. I like the toe up socks the best.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I just spent half an hour reading through all your comments, inspiring is the word that comes to mind! You are all so inspiring and now I want to "leave my comfort zone" (great expression that) and learn even more. I'm one of those people who learn as much as I need to know but go no further. I can do basic crochet, that's it. I can do basic cable, that's it etc.

Now I really want to go further with all that I can do basically. Thank you for the inspiration.

Well done Nina for learning a new language, again I can speak a second language, but only basically, I really should put more effort into it


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I need to learn how to pick up stitches properly. Sometimes it's ok. Other times it looks awful. Maybe I will find a good one on utube.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on this plan. I'm 74 and I take college courses now, on geography, history, English, I paint , knit all the time and teach other to knit as well. Reading is also on my schedule... and, I still have to go to the UK and Africa one more time. Plans, plans, plans...
> ...


Again, Norma, you hit the nail right on the head. Just because we have accumulated quite a few number of years doesn't mean we should stop living life to the fullest. It's been a pleasure to read your post.


----------



## la tricoteuse (Oct 22, 2012)

Absolutely! I want to get better at knitting sweaters/jumpers and I want to learn some new stitches, like the bee stitch.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Nina, good for you to be learning a new language. It is one of the best things you can do for your brain!!! You sound like a terrific lady. I am working on French with Rosetta Stone. It is a good learning method but the language is definitely a challenge!!!! (By the way, I'm 69).


Tres bien. How is Rosetta Stone? Is it worth the price. I study languages too, French and sometimes German. I like learning them so that I can appreciate opera all the more.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I want to try and write out Debbie Bliss ABC baby blanket from a graph. Am desperate to make it but can't read the tiny squares of the graph with their even tinier dots and dashes


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> I want to try and write out Debbie Bliss ABC baby blanket from a graph. Am desperate to make it but can't read the tiny squares of the graph with their even tinier dots and dashes


That sounds like fun?? could you not enlarge it on a photocopier? Or use a service that does enlargements? It is very beautiful I agree.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I intend to learn Tunision crochet xx


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Well, lets see. First, I want to continue learning how to knit cables then would like to try knitting lace and knit a shawl. And I'd like to try knitting a bear.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Debbie0406 said:


> Damama said:
> 
> 
> > fontmomma said:
> ...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Well, lets see. First, I want to continue learning how to knit cables then would like to try knitting lace and knit a shawl. And I'd like to try knitting a bear.


Go on knit a bear


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Well, lets see. First, I want to continue learning how to knit cables then would like to try knitting lace and knit a shawl. And I'd like to try knitting a bear.


well if your not going to do one of gypseycreams bears you could do Stevielands Ashton shawl (or even both) I have both on the needles- somehow they have both become UFOs as other things I need to go get in the way. Or well after Christmas things should settle down.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I just learned the Magic Loop and I want to learn how to knit 2 at a time socks on 2 circulars. I will be teaching a knitting workshop at our local library in January. Also want to make an Aran Sweater.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to say that this website has helped me to learn several new techniques this year and gave to courage to try new patterns. I thank you all and wish each of you success in your goal for 2013.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Nina, good for you to be learning a new language. It is one of the best things you can do for your brain!!! You sound like a terrific lady. I am working on French with Rosetta Stone. It is a good learning method but the language is definitely a challenge!!!! (By the way, I'm 69).


Bonjour! It's so nice to hear someone is learning French. I took it in school - back in the 60s. I loved it! I still remember a little. Enjoy!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Rita Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Me tooo..I'm going to learn how to work with DPN needles...I want to make lots of animals..and to finish a hat..I can't wait...
> ...


Sounds like a dpn knit a long happening! I too want to master socks on dpns.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

This year I learned to knit socks and Gypsycream bears - and the puppy! I am almost finished with knitting my first lace knit shawl - and learned to knit from charts. I will learn how to block items when the shawl is done. I am close to finishing my first ruffled yarn skirt for a granddaughter. I think that is pretty good for me to learn so many new skills after having been a knitter for over 50 years! For 2013 I am going to learn entrelac knitting and new ways to knit socks. I really love knitting socks on 5 double pointed needles, but want to learn how to do two together on circular needles. And I want to learn to knit more of the lace knit shawls too. And, of course, as the year goes on, I will undoubtedly see new things to learn about on this site!


----------



## kcbknitter (Mar 14, 2011)

Gypsycream, remember, it's just yarn. If you don't like how it looks you can rip it out and try something new.  I'm glad you are going to join us this year to learn something new. 
I hope we all give a report of what we did, I'd love to see some pictures of the new "thing" we all learned.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

darowil said:


> ForgetfulFi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Marny CA, I have bought bamboo and wood circular needles but neither has helped. What I have knitted looks terrible. The yarn i'm using was far more expensive than I would usually pay and I'm a bit sad that I think it may go to waste. I've frogged so many times and each time some of the yarn gets binned.
> ...


Thank you Darowil, I think I need to prove out the pattern in case there is a mistake in it. 
I have so much stash that trying the lace pattern in DK will be so much easier to see where I am going wrong.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

The Debbie Bliss pattern for the ABC blanket is only available in a bound book and the book is too thick to put on xerox machine myself. Our local copy shop won't enlarge or copy because of copyrite laws. I wrote to Debbie Bliss hoping for an alternative but didn't get an answer


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Nina, good for you to be learning a new language. It is one of the best things you can do for your brain!!! You sound like a terrific lady. I am working on French with Rosetta Stone. It is a good learning method but the language is definitely a challenge!!!! (By the way, I'm 69).


If that's you in the picture you look FANTASTIC!!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


Yes indeed . I have purchased a pattern for making 2 socks @ a time using double knitting. I can't wait to have the time to sit down and try it! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you. Today I tought myself to make a new pattern for the ruffel yarn. I am now crocheting it as it lays the way I want it to this way.
Karon


----------



## Debs96 (Dec 11, 2012)

Firstly I'd like to thank everyone for inspiring me so much already, I've already taught myself the joys of knitting socks, I like to use 2 circular needles for ease and I've recently taken on my first entrelac project and my daughter loves her new scarf. 
Next year I've promised myself that with the help of YouTube I will learn how to do continental knitting in the hopes that I will be able to speed up my production - as well as amaze the staff in the local childrens hospital when I'm knitting away on a new project while I'm waiting for my daughter to have her treatments. :lol:


----------



## Majky28 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I am new to knitting laces, so in 2013 I would like to learn the basic methods of knitting 
But I do enjoy seeing finished laces. Knitting is very popular in my country (Slovenia), we have a special lace, called Idrija Lace. Check it here -> http://www.cipke.net/


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> fstknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I want to try and write out Debbie Bliss ABC baby blanket from a graph. Am desperate to make it but can't read the tiny squares of the graph with their even tinier dots and dashes
> ...


I agree with Gypsycream. Enlarge it.


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have just recently started knitting hats in order to learn how to use dpn's. Finally getting used to it. Next I want to try magic loop and also want to try lace knitting to make a shawl for a friend's birthday in May. Almost forgot - would also like to use up that navy blue sport weight yarn that I've had for 20+ years - maybe for the shawl...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Scotty8 said:


> I have just recently started knitting hats in order to learn how to use dpn's. Finally getting used to it. Next I want to try magic loop and also want to try lace knitting to make a shawl for a friend's birthday in May. Almost forgot - would also like to use up that navy blue sport weight yarn that I've had for 20+ years - maybe for the shawl...


Congratulations on learning to use dpn's. knitting lace patterns is fun... especially when you see the design emerge. Yes, used that navy blue yarn, perfect for a lacy shawl.

I've never made shawls, but I use lace designs on caps, hats, babies and adults... on socks, and scarves. I've yet to make a knit shawl, when I do it will be for my sister, Liz.

Have fun with your new skills.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Debs96 said:


> Firstly I'd like to thank everyone for inspiring me so much already, I've already taught myself the joys of knitting socks, I like to use 2 circular needles for ease and I've recently taken on my first entrelac project and my daughter loves her new scarf.
> Next year I've promised myself that with the help of YouTube I will learn how to do continental knitting in the hopes that I will be able to speed up my production - as well as amaze the staff in the local childrens hospital when I'm knitting away on a new project while I'm waiting for my daughter to have her treatments. :lol:


Good for you. I use two circs for socks also. But, I've never attempter entrelac. Way to go.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

have you tried socks two at a time. Works great. You don't have to worry about getting them the same length or size.
If you have already knit socks, two at a time should not be too hard. Give it a try.
ONE MORE ROW


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck ladies!! I recently (finally!) learned to deal with those silly dpn's. Don't let them intimidate you 
I recently learned double knitting, and I am excited to star learning color-work with it.


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

crochet! i can't seem to catch on to that yet.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I plan to learn a new Knitting skill in 2013. I am not going to commit to long term projects unless it has to do with a new skill.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I just learnt to use dpn's the lady who showed me uses five four with sts on then the one to knit with so much easier than the four I done some baby hats in the round actually love using them now.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jenval said:


> I just learnt to use dpn's the lady who showed me uses five four with sts on then the one to knit with so much easier than the four I done some baby hats in the round actually love using them now.


That's how I use dpn's. Four needles with stitches and knit with the 5th needle.

Did you knit with stitches on three needles & knit with the That's fine if it's a small item. I do that when knitting infant/and little kid's socks.


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I want to try one of the lovely lace shawls some of you are knitting and showing pictures of. They are just so pretty.
If that either flops or goes well I want to knit one of the bears too.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

luciapou said:


> Good luck ladies!! I recently (finally!) learned to deal with those silly dpn's. Don't let them intimidate you
> I recently learned double knitting, and I am excited to star learning color-work with it.


Good for you on learning to use the dpn's. Excellent advice as to not allowing oneself to become intimated by them.

Have fun learning double knitting and color-work.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm going to learn how to "Knook". My son bought me the kit last Christmas and I still haven't used it.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

PauletteB. said:


> I plan to learn a new Knitting skill in 2013. I am not going to commit to long term projects unless it has to do with a new skill.


Exactly what I did in 2012. I have not regretted nor looked back. Best of all, that awful sinking feeling when I look at a pattern that I don't understand, is gone. A friend of mine said, "Don't ask me if I know how to do this or that technique...I just take the pattern and do what it says."


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope to be able to crochet tops and cardigans, so far I get totally lost trying to follow all the written lines in the patterns.

Ann

www.annnick.co.uk/anguilaSewing.htm


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

linzers said:


> PauletteB. said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to learn a new Knitting skill in 2013. I am not going to commit to long term projects unless it has to do with a new skill.
> ...


I like the advice your friend gave you.


----------



## dazzle21 (Oct 26, 2011)

I plan to learn to cable and make a few of Miriam Felton's patterns. She works at my local knitting boutique; The Black Sheep Wool Co. in SLC UT. I also think the 365 day knitting stitches calendar looks like a fun thing to make an put it all together in an afghan.


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

Fair Isle is what I want to learn to do
I Learned lace and knitting with beads this year


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been working on improving my skills in crochet edging lately, and reading crochet charts. The charts part is very new to me. Last winter I worked on knitting socks for the first time.
Tammy


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

tammyinwv said:


> I have been working on improving my skills in crochet edging lately, and reading crochet charts. The charts part is very new to me. Last winter I worked on knitting socks for the first time.
> Tammy


That is a Lovely edging pattern. Is it from a book? I am trying to expand and use edging patterns on baby blankets and what not. Just to make them look not so plain when finished.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

tammyinwv said:


> I have been working on improving my skills in crochet edging lately, and reading crochet charts. The charts part is very new to me. Last winter I worked on knitting socks for the first time.
> Tammy


Gorgeous!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

REALLY pretty!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nice work


----------



## M49 (Jul 7, 2011)

I to would love to knit in the round, so you have inspired me to make it my new years resolution


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> tammyinwv said:
> 
> 
> > I have been working on improving my skills in crochet edging lately, and reading crochet charts. The charts part is very new to me. Last winter I worked on knitting socks for the first time.
> ...


I finally found it. Just follow this link and scroll about half way down. Lots here.
http://www.katiagreen.ru/forum/download/file.php?id=4236
Tammy
trying to get the whole page linked here:
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=de&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ru&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/larisa_lebedeva/post241907107/&usg=ALkJrhj3XmMhOwR0oYMuCUgUhx3fTW9qsA

still not working right, try this
:
http://www.liveinternet.ru/tags/%F2%E5%F1%FC%EC%E0/page7.html

scroll down to the third picture showing several pieces of wide lace draped over something,then click on "read more" just under the pic, then scroll down about half way.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Will be trying to start first pair of socks today. I love using double pointed needles and I have two sets of the same size, so I am going to try and make two at a time. Wish me Luck!


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

tammyinwv said:


> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> > tammyinwv said:
> ...


Thanks tammy I bookmarked that site. Fabulous stuff.

:thumbup:


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Great idea, I intend to learn how to make the Elizabeth Zimmerman Surprise baby jacket and its variation


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

kusumbudhwar said:


> Great idea, I intend to learn how to make the Elizabeth Zimmerman Surprise baby jacket and its variation


The Surprise Baby Jacket is a lot of fun to make. It really IS a surprise, because as you're knitting it, it looks NOTHING like a jacket!

Someday I'll make the adult-sized one.

Hazel


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm finally going to tackle entrelac, as soon as I finish my Christmas projects.


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

Kathy from WI wants to learn how to knit with dpn as well. Am opening a new door in my knitting world. Two excellent U tube videos are: TraceyKnits.com and VeryPink.com..Tracey's is slower, but VeryPink is good, also. Good luck. With dpn's, you can make socks, hats, plus a whole lot more. Majic Loop is also good for this, eliminating the dpn's.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I expect to learn lots of new things in 2013. I am going to look into the "new" Tunisian crochet. I've seen some lovely items.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I learned at my grandmothers knee when I was 8 years old. I have perfected my skill over the years. I am not a very good pattern reader though. Many times I will start something using a pattern then loose my way then just "wing-it" on my own. Karon


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

karonwurst said:


> I learned at my grandmothers knee when I was 8 years old. I have perfected my skill over the years. I am not a very good pattern reader though. Many times I will start something using a pattern then loose my way then just "wing-it" on my own. Karon


Well, with your skill, you can wing it.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes and sometimes it looks great, like the ruffel scarfs, and sometimes it doesn't like a hair-pin lace spread I made in the 70's.
Karon :thumbdown:


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

I have done the exact same thing Karon,lol
Tammy


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

karonwurst said:


> Yes and sometimes it looks great, like the ruffel scarfs, and sometimes it doesn't like a hair-pin lace spread I made in the 70's.
> Karon :thumbdown:


You're funny; I like a good sense of humor.

About the ruffle scarves... I really don't like them. But, I had to learn how to make them. I teach knitting at Jo-Ann Fabrics, and the customers want to learn to make them. They can't figure out how it's done... I guess they think you use the ribbon like normal yarn. I went to YouTube.com to learn how. LOL Now, I can teach it. LOL I love YouTube.

Sorry about the lace hair-pin spread... make in the 70's. It must have been awful, since you still remember about it and make mention of it. No offense intended.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

tammyinwv said:


> I have done the exact same thing Karon,lol
> Tammy


You can wing it too? Amazing... maybe by the time I'm 90, I'll be that proficient.

You see, I'm 74, and began knitting in Jan. 2005, a relatively new knitter, compared to many in this wonderful forum. But, I'm not bad at it. I love to knit socks and I like knitting lace patterns, not done too much of it... but, some. I would never ever think of winging it, at this point of the game.

You and Tammy ROCK!!


----------



## dianahearts (Nov 17, 2012)

I want to get better at knitting. I just started a few months ago and I want to make a lot of things


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

oh no, I am not so good at knitting that I can wing it....much,lol. Its mostly with crochet.
Tammy


----------



## ndrinkwine (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to learn to use dpns.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

tammyinwv said:


> oh no, I am not so good at knitting that I can wing it....much,lol. Its mostly with crochet.
> Tammy


Ahhh, got it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

dianahearts said:


> I want to get better at knitting. I just started a few months ago and I want to make a lot of things


Diana, just keep on knitting and believe me... you will get better "at it"... but, you gotta keep at it.

And, you have us in this forum to help you... and there are many wonderful videos online, like YouTube.com


----------



## Princelyess (Mar 21, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Goodness! I love not having to do seams in my toys. I even did a Craftsy course (Susan Anderson's wee ones - seamless toys). Now I even pick up the stitches for the arms and legs (and yes, ears too). No more joins.
> 
> I LOVE that idea, I too, hate seaming anything, and even more attaching arms and legs and such to toys!!! I want to learn this in 2013!!


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> dianahearts said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get better at knitting. I just started a few months ago and I want to make a lot of things
> ...


I agree. Once you get the basics, then dont be afraid to challenge yourself with new things. 
tammy


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm a few days behind reading the forum but yes I difinately want to learn to do socks. I use cir needles all the time so maybe it won't be toooo hard to learn socks two at a time. But I also want to conquer the dpns. I probably will be writing in for help myself at some point. I've already gotten some good pointers as to websites on learning to do socks. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and "Happy Knitting" to Everyone on this great knitting forum..........


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jdb said:


> Hi all, I'm a few days behind reading the forum but yes I difinately want to learn to do socks. I use cir needles all the time so maybe it won't be toooo hard to learn socks two at a time. But I also want to conquer the dpns. I probably will be writing in for help myself at some point. I've already gotten some good pointers as to websites on learning to do socks. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and "Happy Knitting" to Everyone on this great knitting forum..........


And to you


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

tammyinwv said:


> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> > tammyinwv said:
> ...


Thank you. These are Great.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

What is dpn knitting?


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm new here.
But I know this one. "DPN" are double pointed needles. They are used for knitting in the round especially in areas that are too small to do with circular needles. 

Dpns usually come four or five to a set. They also make good stitch holders for other kinds of knitting.
Big grins


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks, l've just finished a little hat using 4 needles, so l can use them, just didn't realise what they were called. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I HAVE to learn how to get back to cleaning house!!!


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

What's that?? Cullenbe


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> I HAVE to learn how to get back to cleaning house!!!


HUH? You had to mention those ugly words. I try not think of that little chore, it interfers with my knitting time. By the way Cullenbe, I was a neighbor (sorta) of yours back in 66 til 75, I lived in Madison, TN. Brentwood is a great area.......Judy in VA


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm hoping to be able to go back to school next year.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cullenbe said:


> I HAVE to learn how to get back to cleaning house!!!


Oh, but why? It just gets dirty again! 

Hazel, lousy housekeeper


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> I'm hoping to be able to go back to school next year.


College? Graduate school? Which subject? Hope you can do it!

Hazel


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

kgiles326 said:


> I had intended to learn to spin this year, but it didn't happen, so that's moving to next year. Also want to learn more about felting.


I took two hand spinning classes. Now I just need a lot of practice. I bought roving from Knitpicks and so far I've made enough yarn to make a long scarf. I'm still practicing but I am enjoying it more! I made several felted purses and a tea cozy. This year I would like to learn double knitting and make something using the brioche stitch.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> lilydragon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping to be able to go back to school next year.
> ...


Community college, I wanna become a paralegal. With my job being outsourced overseas there is a federal program that will help people with school. I'm hoping to take advantage of it.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Learn the magic loop instead. It is much easier and you will love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lynn-Philly said:


> Learn the magic loop instead. It is much easier and you will love it.


And I will be taking a workshop on it beginning 3 rd January. The introduction is now open for materials etc anf the pattern will be posted on the 3rd Jan along with instructions. Go to this link and then click on the topic named something like Learning Magic Loop with Darowil. Click watch on the top left hand and you will then receive notifications whenever posts are made. This will ensure that you will get notoifcation when the pattern is posted. Well assuming htat you have signed up for email notifications when postings sre made and that one of the little glitchs that sometimes occur doesn't occer. 
Workshop link http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I want to learn how to knit socks from the toes up, 2 at a time. I have the book and the wool,just need to get started.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I decided my resolution was to use DPN's this year.It was going to be to learn to crochet but I started that early,although I still have a lot to learn in that department so will continue into 2013


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I plan to learn how to use my weaving loom and my "Native American" loom. My weaving loom is a small one that is metal. I got it from my mother when she died.
Karon


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Since joining this lovely forum I've seen beautiful work using different methods of both knitting and crochet. I'm so envious of all your skills.
> 
> I am going to give myself time and learn a new knitting skill in 2013. I'm going to learn how to use dpn's. I want to knit on the round.
> 
> Anyone else intending to learn a new skill in 2013?


Yes, I will be knitting baby things as soon as my daughter has her ultrasound -- I'm going to be a Nana!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > lilydragon said:
> ...


There is such a huge need for paralegals! It's definitely a challenging and exciting career! (I'm a nonpracticing attorney.) Go for it!

Hazel


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like to learn tunisian crochet as I have had a taste of it.


----------

